# Breeding P.cariba



## memento

I know some of you tried breeding P.cariba several times, and simulated the seasonal changes at those attempts.

A question about that - did anyone ever try this, in the exact periods of the year that they normally spawn in the wild ?
Seasonal breeding species have a adapted/evolved an annual cycle, in which the gonadosomatic index and hormone levels are exactly adapted to these natural seasons...

For example, an attempt in the period august to januar, will probably fail because in the wild, this is the "post spawning" period in which the gonadosomatic index as well as the hormone levels, are just too low for a succesfull spawning.
Taking into account both seasonal simulation ánd these reproduction biological factors, best chances for a succesfull spawning would be to start the simulation in April / May, and try a spawning in June / July.

Has anyone ever tried this, and care to share their experiences on it ?
For more info on this, please read here : http://home.telfort.nl/lucienbal/species/caribaspawning.html


----------



## Fishnut2

I know this is an old post. But thanks for the link. I for one...appreciate it!









Update: The link isn't working anymore. Any Caribe info is welcome.


----------



## memento

That's right, took the site offline on April 1st since I just didn't have the time to keep it updated anymore.
Just took it back online again, but with the warning that it isn't updated anymore.

Links should be working, the domain piranha-info.eu will be working soon.


----------



## BRUNER247

Any info on the water conductivity during these different seasons? I've been talking to ray breeders about conductivity levels. Everything can be just right but if the conductivity is off they won't spawn. And it seems many of the harder fish to spawn are the same way.


----------



## memento

Funny you mention that. I've been ridiculed for mentioning I believed the humidity played a role in the spawning process. "How can a fish sense the humidity in the air above it ?"
The humidity however, is a large factor in conductivity that indeed can be sensed by the fish.

I wouldn' worry too much about the exact figures. Just keep in mind what most people seem to forget - the aquarium itself should be a simulation of the entire biotope.
A high or low humidity is easily achieved by lowering or raising the temperature of the air just above the water. Conductivity will alter according to it.


----------



## BRUNER247

Hmmm. I'm not sayn your wrong combi about humidity effecting conductivity but what I was reading and what I took from it was. Conductivity changes by the amount of waste, and minerals in your water. The higher the levels of waste(ammonia,nitrate,nitrite,ect) the higher your conductivity will be. It also said depending on the conductivity of your tap water, you could be adding more with waterchanges instead of it lowering.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

i would assume nitrates play the biggest role in conductivity in the home aquaria. since nitrates are one of the compounds we aim to keep as low as possible, maybe we are doing ourselves a disjustice trying to achieve this "perfect" chemistry in our tanks. id be curious to know realistically what the nitrate levels and shifts are throughout the seasons in the wild. id assume in the dry season there would be a spike in nitrates for obvious reasons.

never thought about conductivity when it comes to spawning, thats very insightful.


----------



## BRUNER247

I think its more important that we think. I've been messing with the conductivity levels in mac tank and was really expecting anything and today I noticed macs looking lil rough and female very dark while male half heartedly fanning. I siphoned to check and sure as sh*t I had a mac spawning a couple days ago!


----------



## memento

JustJoshinYa said:


> i would assume nitrates play the biggest role in conductivity in the home aquaria. since nitrates are one of the compounds we aim to keep as low as possible, maybe we are doing ourselves a disjustice trying to achieve this "perfect" chemistry in our tanks. id be curious to know realistically what the nitrate levels and shifts are throughout the seasons in the wild. id assume in the dry season there would be a spike in nitrates for obvious reasons.
> 
> never thought about conductivity when it comes to spawning, thats very insightful.


Those "perfect" levels as being thought in the hobby, are far from natural.
As you mention yourself, during the dry season the ammonia and nitrates are sky-high in the natural ecosystem. And with the start of the wet season, they spawn. So the natural levels, are the ones we are used to consider impossible and horrible.
However in serious seasonal simulations, most people switch off their filtrations to allow these levels to rise.

Also, if I remember correctly, Jim Smith mentioned his belief that air pressure was a trigger in his cariba-breeding.


----------



## Canso

Not sure on humidity, but barometric pressure makes a big difference in all fish types. I know a storm is coming when all my reds turn black and start nesting.


----------



## Dairy Whip

Very interesting stuff. I didn't have to do anything to make my reds breed







ahaha jokes them suckers breed like crazy no matter what.... who's this Jim Smith ? I know I've missed a lot not being on here in years. But he had success with breeding caribe in captivity? I remember back when this was huge, A few ppl were trying very hard to get these different breeds of piranhas to breed. So as I've missed a lot what have ppl had success on here breeding now. As i stated last I remember reds were the only P's anyone on here were breeding.


----------

